

Reminder: add an email to your HN profile 'about' - ivank

This is just a reminder that your 'email' field isn't visible to anyone but you and moderators. If you want anyone to reach you, add an email or a URL to your 'about' section.<p>What prompted me to post this: yet another mistakenly-[dead] comment, and no way to contact the poster directly.
======
staunch
HN so badly needs a simple messaging system. The most fundamental missing
piece.

~~~
ggchappell
> HN so badly needs a simple messaging system.

I certainly don't feel that way. I have enough things clamoring for my
attention right now; I don't need another. (And I imagine I'm not alone in
this.)

So, HN can get a messaging system, I suppose, but it would need to be opt-in.

~~~
nametoremember
Since you are easily findable, the people who want to message you probably do
so already.

A message system would just make it easier for those people who aren't easily
findable.

~~~
ggchappell
Certainly. But let's not forget that there are some people who prefer not to
be found.

As far as I'm concerned, HN can include whatever messaging system anyone
wants, as long as it is OPT-IN.

~~~
nametoremember
The only way opt-in might work is if it was a checkbox when registering. If it
were hidden in the settings then most people would ignore it rendering it
useless.

~~~
sorbus
A checkbox during registration wouldn't do anything for current users, though,
so it would have to be in the settings page as well. Which wouldn't help with
getting lots of people to opt-in, as you point out.

